# Daiwa Ballistic



## smartie (May 6, 2008)

I have a Ballistic blank and would like to know what the factory built ring spacings are please.
It is the 13' 3" Hatteras Special.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

smartie said:


> I have a Ballistic blank and would like to know what the factory built ring spacings are please.
> It is the 13' 3" Hatteras Special.



I beleive that to be the new heavier version, I built on one of thsoe not long ago, unfortunately I didn't record the spacings, but they weren't factory specs at any rate.


I do know I put 5 guides on the tip and 2 on the middle section (none on the butt section)

Sorry, I realize that wasn't much help.

Mark

:fishing:


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

you can google it.

i remember reading thru a site
which had spacings for the 25-xxx all the way to 40-xxx rods

but my pc clears its history everyday... and it wiped it.. damn? yes, very .


----------



## smartie (May 6, 2008)

I found a picture of the rod factory built and from it worked out the spacings in percentages of the rods sections. It took a little time and I was supprised to find that there were six rings and a tip ring used in the pic.
I have used high bridge zircons taped on and a fuji reel sheet.
Best distance to date with it is a little short of 200mtrs using 125grm.
It takes some getting used to after Zziplex rods.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

soo.. why are you going from zippy to japanese daiwa??
daiwauk has a couple of nice beachcasters like the supercast or the TDSB or even the tournamentx..


----------



## smartie (May 6, 2008)

Diawa U.K. rods are not like the Japanese rods.
Also Zziplex do not make a 3 piece rod at 13ft.
I wanted an ultra light rod that was powerful enough to use for tournament casting (no fishing) and designed for F/S reels. And be easily transportable inside a small car or on aircraft The Ballistic fits the bill and it will handle all the leads I use. 
Supprisingly it costs less delivered (tax paid ) from US than a Zzippy which was a bonus.
I am sure it will serve me well.


----------



## SEA DOG (Apr 10, 2006)

I will PM you tomorrow I got one Surf Cat Build one for me . Verry nice rod


----------



## smartie (May 6, 2008)

Thank you M8.

Managed a 200m cast with 125g on Saturday.
Using the spacings worked out from pictures on the web of the rod. But I would like to get the correct ones.
The spacings on fixed spool rods are so critical to avoid ring wraps and get the best performance. Just a few mm can make a big difference.

look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Smartie, the three I have built were all for use with multiplier reels- Doubt that those spacings will be of much use for a F/S set up.


----------



## smartie (May 6, 2008)

Thanks Surf Cat,

It is strange but I am finding that I am getting best results with 6 rings on the rod. I have found that as long as the stripper ring is in the right place all is well. With more rings on the top section of the rod there tends to be less likelyhood of the rings moving (twisting around the rod).
I am going to try using a 50mm high bridge stripper ring before I settle things.
I must say I am very pleased with the rods performance up to now it seems to suit me better being so much lighter than my Zzippys.
I will post my spacings and sizes when I am sure they are right for me.


----------



## RockhopperUK (Jul 13, 2005)

smartie said:


> Diawa U.K. rods are not like the Japanese rods.
> Also Zziplex do not make a 3 piece rod at 13ft.
> I wanted an ultra light rod that was powerful enough to use for tournament casting (no fishing) and designed for F/S reels. And be easily transportable inside a small car or on aircraft The Ballistic fits the bill and it will handle all the leads I use.
> Supprisingly it costs less delivered (tax paid ) from US than a Zzippy which was a bonus.
> I am sure it will serve me well.


The Zziplex GB3 and the GB3-Light are both 3 piece rods but measure 14'2"......are they to long for your needs Smartie.....I've not used either myself but know a few who have and they are well thought of.

Tom.


----------



## smartie (May 6, 2008)

Zzipplex along with almost all other rods for U.K. sale are much heavier. The average weight of these rods is around 700grms plus, whereas the Ballistic 4-12 oz version that I have now is only 412grms gross weight which includes the 100grm balance weight in the butt. I also have to chop the butt down on a 14ft rod as I find them too long for me.
It is really painful to pay out around $600 US and then take the cutter to a rod as I had to on my Zzippy LT14 M4 Dymic and a Century CME. I am one of the pygmies that get lost in the long grass.


----------



## RockhopperUK (Jul 13, 2005)

smartie said:


> Zzipplex along with almost all other rods for U.K. sale are much heavier. The average weight of these rods is around 700grms plus, whereas the Ballistic 4-12 oz version that I have now is only 412grms gross weight which includes the 100grm balance weight in the butt. I also have to chop the butt down on a 14ft rod as I find them too long for me.
> It is really painful to pay out around $600 US and then take the cutter to a rod as I had to on my Zzippy LT14 M4 Dymic and a Century CME. I am one of the pygmies that get lost in the long grass.


Smartie, I know Zziplex use the best quality high modulus carbon and would never skimp by making the wall thickness thinner in order to make a blank lighter in weight, this has got to bring me to think that a rod (The Daiwa) that is half the weight must have thinner walls and as such can not be as strong....if anyone can explain why my thinking is wrong, I would be happy to learn.

Tom.


----------



## smartie (May 6, 2008)

It has never been my intention to suggest this rod is in any way better. 
Other than to say that it is more suited to me.

It is easy to just follow the herd and do what they do. I did not want to do that, I am also quite prepared for the rod to be replaced more regularly than something manufactured for both power and durability. However that has yet to be proven.

The other side of this is that I do not fish and the rod is therefore not dual purpose. It will not have to withstand dragging huge bunches of weed up a beach or breaking out of a snag. 
If I am tempted to go fishing it would be with my trusty 25 year old Zziplex NG1.


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

in any case it's good to hear from you on an American board.
charlie


----------



## smartie (May 6, 2008)

Thanks Charlie.


----------



## blacksand (Oct 4, 2002)

SALTIGA BALLISTIC

THE DAIWA BALLISTIC ROD IS A SURF ROD, YES. BUT, IF YOU EXAMINE THE BLANK IT ALSO SAYS HATTERAS SPECIAL. GET IT? THAT MAIN WORD (HATTERAS) SHOULD LET YOU KNOW SOMETHING. I'M PRETTY SURE THAT THIS ROD CAN BE USED FOR DISTANCE CASTING BUT, THIS
ROD IS A TRUE HEAVER MORE THAN ANYTHING ELSE. THE ROD WAS DESIGNED FOR ANYTHING THAT FREQUENTS THE SURF, BUT IS REALLY MADE FOR HARD CORE DRUM FISHERMAN THAT SURFCAST THE HATTERAS SURF. I CAN SPEAK FOR TWO MODELS, THE 35XH AND 40XXH. BOTH MODELS ARE LITE AND POWERFUL. THEY ARE GREAT RODS TO USE WHILE STANDING IN THE SURF ALL DAY WAITING FOR SOMETHING TO PICK UP YOUR BAIT AND START RUNNING LIKE A FREIGHT TRAIN. BRIAN:fishing:


----------



## smartie (May 6, 2008)

IMHO this is an exceptional rod, but totally unsuited to fishing U.K. beaches as we do not have fish like drum frequenting our shores. We are lucky if we get fish into the 10lb range.
As for standing in water ........no way....too many white mice.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*White mice ...*

 There may be a communication differerences between America and UK, but what are white mice????


----------



## RockhopperUK (Jul 13, 2005)

Green Cart said:


> There may be a communication differerences between America and UK, but what are white mice????


Tampons!:--|


----------



## Vernad Ogonowicz (Sep 18, 2003)

The 33-405 is rated at 2-10oz and the 335-405 is rated at 4-12oz. The 33-405 will fit into the UK market quite well if you try it and the rod breaking down into 3 pieces makes it easy to haul in a small car. The 33-405 throws quite similar to the UK rods (I got rid of all my Zippies) because this rod is much better and much lighter to hold. You can cast 150yds with a 4 or 5 oz sinker and bait with this rod and a Mag Elite reel.


----------



## smartie (May 6, 2008)

Sorry for the U.K. slang expression.

The North Sea is pretty filthy when we have an onshore wind. 

Here are a couple more coloquial expressions for you to guess at.

Growlers 

Floaters.

common sights in an east wind.

Please don't post your answers just throw up or laugh.

As for the Ballistic "Damn fine rod chaps"


----------



## SINNER (Jun 17, 2006)

Which weight blank do you have? The 33, 35, or 40? It makes a difference on the spacing. Two things to consider are that the factory blanks use the Fuji new concept guides and that the factory rods are built for use as a spinner or conventional. You might be better finding the spacing on you own for either type. Mine work well either way, but tweaking to one or the other would probably help. I've got 2 factoy 35's, but my 33's and 40's are custom built for conventional and the spacing is not the same as factory. Let me know if you want the 35 specs and I'll measure it up for you.


----------



## smartie (May 6, 2008)

The rod is a 40 for spinner tournament casting, definately not for fishing.

Thanks for all the help.


----------

